
Life on the tiny island of Migingo – in pictures (2018) - arethuza
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/gallery/2018/oct/24/life-on-the-tiny-island-of-migingo-in-pictures
======
erikig
This illustrates a phenomenon that I find interesting - how we've come to
believe that our personal identities are tied somehow to our nationalities.

